# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  ***..في ليالي بطولة المحليين..يفتقد البدر..!!

## اواب محمد

** اكتملت كافة الترتيبات لاستضافة بطولة الامم للمحليين والتي ستبدأ بعد ايام قليلة.
 
* وجميع الاستادات في مختلف انحاء البلاد نالت اذن الموافقة على ان تجرى عليها فعاليات البطولة التي يستضيفها السودان في نستختها الثانية.
 
* وتوافدت المنتخبات المشاركة والكل في حالة استنفار للعمل على انجاح هذا الحدث الكبير على مستوى القارة.
 
* لكن مهما كانت مستويات الاستعداد عالية ، وكل عوامل النجاح متوفرة ،، الا انني ارى ان البطولة بشكل عام تفتقد لعنصر هام جدا ،، وعلى وجه خاص ممنتخبنا الوطني.
 
* وهو اللاعب فيصل العجب..!! 
* غياب اللاعب عن البطولة يفقدها الكثير من وجهة نظري ، وهو خسارة كبيرة لمشاهدي البطولة ولمنتخبنا الوطني.
 
* اللاعب فيصل عجب كان احد اعمدة المنتخب الاساسية وغيابه عنه يجعله في حالة من عدم الاتزان وبعضا من الاضطراب.
 
* بكل تأكيد لن يجد الجهاز الفني من يستطيع سد خانة العجب ، لانه لاعب نادر ومفتاح انتصار ذهبي.
 
* لا انقص من حق اللاعبين الآخرين ،، بل احاول ان اوفي فيصل حقه.
 
* سنفتقد لفنان كبير تطاوعه الكرة في ما امر ،، وستغيب عن اعيننا فنون كروية جميلة واهداف لا يحرزها الا عجب الزمان.
 
* في رأيي البسيط ،، ان بطولة الامم ستفقد ملحها الكروي.
 
* نتمنى ان يعود العجب لقيادة المنتخب القومي من جديد لان وجوده فيه ضروري للغاية.
 
* ونتمنى كل التوفيق للمنتخب القومي ولكل القائمين على امر البطولة في الاتحاد العام ولكل اللجان بمختلف واجباتها.
 
* فيصل العجب..في ليالي بطولة المحليين ،، يفتقد البدر..!! 
* 

*

----------


## ميدو1

*فى الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر  
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فى السلك
					

فى الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر  



2

تسلم يااواااااااااااب
*

----------


## tito61

*والله فعلا العجب لاعب يصنع الفارق لاي فريق
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كان زماااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معاك حق يااواب العجب فقد كبير للمنتخب
بس عزانا انو خلال الفترة دي سيستعيد مكانته ولياقته بعد انتهاء فترة عزاء والدته رحمها الله
*

----------


## aaddil

*جد  الفنان  العجب  هو  احد  المسائل  الهامة التي  تفتقدها  البطولة , وكم  تمنيت , وليس  كل
المني  يدرك , ان  يكون منتخبنا  مزدانا  بالعجب , با عتباره  اللاعب  الاهم   والابرز  والاكثر ابداعا
والقا , ,,  والكل  يعلم  الدور  الذي  لعبه  الفنان  العجب  في  احد اهم انجازات  منتخبنا  في  الزمان 
الحاضر , الا  وهو  وصولنا  الي  نهائي  الامم  الافريقية  في  غانا

ومهما  انكر  المنكرون ,  فلا  اكثر  فنا  من  العجب , الا  العجب
وكلما  استمتعت  لكلمات  مطربنا  العملاق  , الموسوعي الابداع
, الصفوة ,  كابلي , التي يقول فيها :
كبف  ما  اريدك   لو  كان احوالي
بيك  تتباهي  وتزدان  وتلالئ
يا  روح  سر  الالوان   يا  غالي
يا  صاحب  عظمة  وسلطان  ومعالي

كلما  استمعت  لها  , ظننت  ان  عملاقنا  كابلي   قصد  بها  عملاقنا  العجب

ولك  الشكر  اواب
                        	*

----------

